# Hilton Head Surf Advice



## scfish (Aug 16, 2014)

Heading down to Hilton Head from 6/18-6/25 and was wondering what fish I could hope to catch and what tackle I should bring. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Check the myrtle beach newbie pushpin up top. It has a lot of good info that applies to surf fishing in general.

Whiting, bluefish, croaker, spot, flounder, trout, sharks pompano, and drum are species that may be present. Use fresh shrimp, sand fleas, or fishbites on a double bottom rig for bottom feeders. Mud minnows on a Carolina rig works well for flounder. Use rods 7-12' long with 10-20 lb test.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Take a look at this.......................................................

http://www.hiltonheadsurffishing.com/faqs.html


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be headed back down there from 6/14-6/20 and surf fishing every morning out of Palmetto Dunes. Where are you staying? I usually get Atlantic sharpnose, spinners and an occasional blacktip or bonnethead. Lots of rays and whiting as well, and sometimes mackerel and blues if I get lucky. Inshore, I usually catch trout and redfish. I know the island like the back of my hand if you are looking for spots to fish. Just shoot me a pm.


----------

